# Gun powder candle...lol



## hunter22375 (Dec 7, 2010)

Just stumbled across this website: Mandle Company - Candles for Men They have this new scent that smalls like spent shells......cool as hell. Just thought I would share with you guys. :mrgreen:


----------



## sincitizen (Sep 20, 2010)

thats pretty cool but i dont think my wife would like the livingroom smelling like a swimsuit modle :mrgreen:


----------

